# Loch Lomond/Glasgow



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

Planning a trip to Ullapool N.W. Scotland and plan on stopping at Loch Lomond for a couple of days to do some walking/cycling/windsurfing.

1) Anyone recommend any good, quiet sites around Loch Lomond which take dogs which have good access for our 7.5m Eura Mobil?

2) Anyone have any recommendations for getting through or around Glasgow in getting to Loch Lomond from Penrith?

3) Are the midges prevallent this time of year in this area of scotland?

Cheers.

Ash.

PS. Does it always rain in Scotland?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Ash,
If it's not raining just wait a moment and it will !! Looking at recent weather maps on TV we have been enjoying less rain than the rest of the UK recently. The down side of the good weather is that the midgies which are not normally active until the end of May are now starting to feast and you are on their menu.
There is no sensible way to avoid traffic in the Glasgow area and as a local I would advise that you just follow the motorway signs for Loch Lomond - you may crawl a bit on the busier sections of the motorway but it is still faster than any alternative route. Just do not hit the Airport area between 4pm and 7pm until the roadworks are finished (later this month) or you will crawl for an hour.
The best walking area (IMHO) is on the East side of the Loch and there are a few campsites there but I havent used any - some of our further traveled members will no doubt advise on that. That would take you off your route North a bit so you might want to look at the C&CC site at Luss (Take the High Road) village but it is on the A82 and will never be very quiet. It is however on the lochside.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: LOCH LOMOND/ GLASGOW.*

Stay on the M74/M8 through the centre. Yes it's busy, but the alternatives are a bl**dy nightmare! 8O

Go to the Forestry Commision site at Queen Elisabeth Park, Loch Lomand.
It's at the "back" of the Loch (ie oposite side to the main road) and it 's lovelly. Stayed there a few times with my RV on the way up to do the same "run" as you. It does get quite busy in high season with lots bringing speed boats up from Glasgow (I'll leave you to draw your own conclusions there!) but at this time of year it should be fine, not to busy, and well before main "Midge Season". Very picturesque.


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Look up www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk and look at LUSS and MILAROCHYBAY

Both sites are Ok

HTH

Ken...........with Wanderewagon3


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: As Topic*



Wanderwagon3 said:


> LUSS and MILAROCHYBAY


Just past C&CC's Milarcohy bay site is "Cashel" - A Forestry Commission site. Its like 1/2 mile or so futher along...

http://www.forest-holidays.com/RVEa9e4f1e0816a44e48bbd15ec9059080c,,.aspx


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

We stayed at Milharochy Bay in preference to Luss as it has direct Loch access and launching for dinghies, windsurfers etc. It's really lovely, and there are walks from site too. 

It seeemed easy to us just followwing the M'way through glasgow, straight through, no hassle, well signposted, no need to leave the M'Way

Good luck, Ruth


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just got back from the Kyle of Lochalsh and I can confirm that the midges are alive and well (and hungery). While your up there visit Loch Ewe and the gardens, loch Goil and Loch Marrie on the way. If you have time go further north up to Durness - its great

Bubblehead


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Just back from Kyle/Skye and can confirm that midges are out and about and feeding nicely. I would never go near scotland later than the year than may but with the global warming caused by too many RV's on the road I will have to reconsider going after march, cold and rain I can handle but those little ****s, forget it.

Stayed overnight at a carpark at Tarbert but not suitable for more than a night.

Agree with all the other posts just stay on the motorway into and then on to the Erskine Bridge, if you are going up the west side of Loch Lomond be aware that they were closing the road at night from about 10pm for road works. Can only imagine what the detour would be like that road is torture enough.

Only joking about the RV's or am I......


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Hi Wile.E.Coyote.*

This looks like a good location for us,.

Just wondering what the access road is like for a 7.5m Coachbuilt with a loaded roof?

*Cheers Bubblehead*, I think Loch Ewe and the gardens is on the wife's must visit list

*Cheers Ruth*, I think you've confirmed that the east side of the Loch is for us if access is no problem.

Thanks to everybody for information. This is a great site for getting first hand information and quick.

One thing reference the midges, have been advised to try *Avon Skin So Soft Dry Oil Spray*. Apparently used by the Marines in NW Scotland and currently on offer for £1.50 for 100ml from Avon website, just ordered 5-bottles. Will this be enough?

Cheers.

Ashers.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

ooh no, they're much hungrier than that :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

It like putting salt and vinegar on chips :lol:


----------

